# When did Lionel do Slotless race cars??



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just curious. I won this on e-pay, looks kinda weird but hey that is what I like... any way it is a slotless chassis, with steerable front wheels (well kinda). Any body got any info on this? Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Lionel Car*

In the mid-70's (I believe), Lionel came out with their bid in the slotless ring, called Power Passers, and like all the other slotless brands, they didn't do well. Cars and sets usually go pretty cheap as few folks collect them.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Lionel Power Passers*

These were made in the 70's . I have a whole bunch of them that I converted to either G+ or 440-X2 slotted-bettter off.The car you have is a Chevy Vega gasser.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Thanks Guys...*

For the info... Ah the 70's, being transfered from state to state, then a little over seas (Germany) stint... 

Any way, I was looking at the steering assembly and that started me thinking... how hard would it be to do something like this on a TO chassis... I am thinking a slide guide with linkage attached to each wheel assembly (gonna have to think on this a bit).

Thanks again for the info. I will keep you posted on my progress....

Jeff


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> For the info... Ah the 70's, being transfered from state to state, then a little over seas (Germany) stint...
> 
> Any way, I was looking at the steering assembly and that started me thinking... how hard would it be to do something like this on a TO chassis... I am thinking a slide guide with linkage attached to each wheel assembly (gonna have to think on this a bit).
> 
> ...


They are a little bid out of scale for the AFX /Tyco Slots cars. I received some
Mustangs and Chargers in the past( they look great with lots of chrome and the vega with the big chrome engine), but put selled it via <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> due to the wrong scale.
The only way to use this cars : on Ideal TCR race tracks.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You can always do a pick-up shoe mod or cram it onto a suitable chassis or send it to me and I will do it. I LOVE the vega but missed the auction. LOL


----------

